# American Ninja Warrior...



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 13, 2014)

Greatest.  Show.  Ever.


----------



## AWP (Jan 13, 2014)

The series is great. I like the original better if only because of the Japanese announcers.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 13, 2014)

Love it, but it's embarrassing to watch it with my daughter. She wants a baby brother/sister something fierce, and if I so much as grunt at a contestant she starts joking about breeding stock (thanks to her uncle for teaching her THAT phrase).


----------



## pardus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 14, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> The series is great. I like the original better if only because of the Japanese announcers.


Agreed there is nothing better then contestants dressed as superheroes, sexy cheerleaders etc. only to watch them plunge hard into the brown water below. Also reminds me of the show on Spike Tv MXC.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2016)

There should be more conversation about this show.  This woman is a freak...Holy finger grip, Batman!


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 9, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> There should be more conversation about this show.  This woman is a freak...Holy finger grip, Batman!


No boob-age though:-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 11, 2016)

That I-beam is sick this year....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 12, 2016)

Just watched Atlanta......Kristine is stupid hot....:blkeye::-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

Oklahoma City log runner messed with everyone's head...:wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 9, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Oklahoma City log runner messed with everyone's head...:wall:


Hell, the first obstacle is killing folks this year.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

Kristine looked like a blonde Pocahontas.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 12, 2016)

Jessie Graff at it again.  This woman is a fucking beast.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 12, 2016)

That WEDGE was a beast!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 12, 2016)

I like that the announcers were genuinely rooting for her


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2016)

I have to wait until Wed to watch online


----------



## CDG (Jul 14, 2016)

She's a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 14, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> That WEDGE was a beast!!!


I'll guess we see the Wedge at the finals.
What a course 29/30 failures.  Wow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2016)

Watching tonight.  Those floating monkey bars are kicking everyone's ass -


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah, That and the clacker......who comes up with this stuff...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 20, 2016)

I would have drowned in my own sweat long before those.  lol


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 24, 2016)

Guess losing a million bucks last year made the staff more creative obstacle-wise.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 28, 2016)

Loved the Circuit Board, though I don't think last Monday's course was as hard as the previous two weeks.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 28, 2016)

Best ever, last guy.....his dramatic intro scene took longer then his run!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Best ever, last guy.....his dramatic intro scene took longer then his run!!!


LOL.
We are actually still watching (on-line) and have 30 minutes left.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 31, 2016)

Boom....great first Stage 1....

Jessie Graff first woman to make it...and she finished 4th....


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 1, 2016)

I was surprised at the few finishers.
I didn't think it was that hard a course.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2016)

I am becoming such a fan of Jessie Graff, and enjoy how excited the announcers always are for her success.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 5, 2016)

Weatherman did pretty damn good...good run


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 5, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Weatherman did pretty damn good...good run



Agreed.  The one mistake and your done aspect of the show really gets me.  There are no do-overs.  Either you win...or you lose.

Period.

To add:

HOLY CRAP!  Geoff Britten falls on the first freaking obstacle!!!


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> HOLY CRAP!  Geoff Britten falls on the first freaking obstacle!!!



Yeah, that was pretty jacked up....poor guy, but had a good attitude about it.

sucks for Kacy Cataranzo...poor thing.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 6, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> sucks for Kacy Cataranzo...poor thing.



Not really.  She was a one hit wonder who has failed to perform since.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah Kacy had no chance, she fell off in  the city finals on the 2nd obsticle...

I was sad to see Meagan Martin didn't add to the female list for stage 2!!!:wall:

That kid Josh Levin is a stud...he fell and made it up the wall with just his fingertips.

Jake Murray with the fanny pack.....well done..everyone was like whats in the bag?!?!?!?


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 6, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> Not really.  She was a one hit wonder who has failed to perform since.



Yeah...but she is hot!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 6, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Yeah Kacy had no chance, she fell off in  the city finals on the 2nd obsticle...
> 
> I was sad to see Meagan Martin didn't add to the female list for stage 2!!!:wall:
> 
> ...


I get to watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2016)

Season Finale tonight.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2016)

Watching it now.  Pretty crazy so far.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2016)

If Jessie Graff makes it, all will be well with the world tonight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2016)

Daniel Gil...that was beast!  Adapt and overcome!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2016)

No Jessie No!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2016)

This final stage makes my finger tips ache.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't know man. Is it possible to make the course too hard?  A 2" grip to 1.5" grip leaping transition?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 13, 2016)

I thought in past seasons it was hard but then competitors beat them.  I think in time more will beat these.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 13, 2016)

I get to watch tomorrow, but think losing $1M last year caused them to up the difficulty.

Can't make money if people can run the course.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 14, 2016)

2 guys thru stage 2, bummed Jessie and Josh Levin didn't make it...

I had no doubt the wedge would come back, but to double it up was evil!!!

Then stage 3 looked like it was built by Zeus himself....f you I'm not paying $1 M of your funny money!

Anywho...dibs on Kristine.....:-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 7, 2016)

Watching some re-runs tonight.  Part of the appeal of this show is that everyone has the same course, same time constraints, same standards.  Regardless of sex.


----------



## Jae (Oct 8, 2016)

Been watching some re-runs as well. Didn't see Flip this year. I believe he is one of the better competitors.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 8, 2016)

Flip made it to the 2nd stage but then got disqualifed for what I thought was BS on the wave runner.

Here's Flip's stage one run:


----------



## Jae (Oct 8, 2016)

Flip is one crazy individual. He made that obstacle look easy, even with that little hiccup.  That's too bad to hear that he didn't make it to stage 2 however. There is always next year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 8, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Flip made it to the 2nd stage but then got disqualified for what I thought was BS on the wave runner.



Tell me more?  I missed that...what was the controversy?  Usually the obsticles are pretty cut and dry.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 8, 2016)

He dismounted, brushed the second part of the obstacle and landed.  Supposedly this was against the rules.  Ninjas had to use both parts of the obstacle.

LINK


----------

